# Reporting abusive employers



## unifem (May 19, 2012)

Hi all, does anyone know if such a process exist in Dubai where an abusive sponsor can be reported to authorities? Myself and my husband tried to sponsor a live in maid but her previous sponsor forced her on a flight back to India without paying her her salary and sent her to the opposite side of India to which she lives, meaning that this maid will have to spend 24 hrs travelling across india to get to her home. I couldn't bear the thought of anyone else suffering this kind of behavior, this maid was a lovely woman and only here to support her children back home. I know maids here suffer a lot worse things than that but it doesn't excuse their behavior. 
I hope someone can advise


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

That sounds like a cruel thing to do even to a maid. 

Hope all is well!


----------



## frenchfamily (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi, I am sorry to hear this horror story. Had a similar one where the employer kept a maid without getting her a visa and then sent her back to her home country deducting the ticket home from her salary... I am appalled at this behaviour and like you would like to know where to go... for now what i have done is given the maid some money so she coudl come baack to dubai and find a job. The UAE authorities are working on defending the rights of maids and putting in place laws to protect them... Sorry i cant help further


----------



## Thinkinghat (Jul 9, 2012)

Try approaching the ministry of labour and the Indian consulate.


----------

